# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Россияне назвали любимые военные фильмы

## Irina

*МОСКВА, 27 апреля. Самым любимым фильмом о Великой Отечественной войне у россиян является картина Леонида Быкова «В бой идут одни старики» (22, повествующая о подвигах летчиков. За нее по итогам опроса портала SuperJob.ru проголосовали 22% респондентов.*

 На втором месте расположился фильм Станислава Ростоцкого «А зори здесь тихие» — трогательная история о пяти девушках, направленных на срочную службу в прифронтовую полосу, и их старшине (16.

Сериал «Семнадцать мгновений весны» упомянули 7% россиян. По 6% респондентов назвали любимыми кинокартинами о войне фильм 1971 года «Офицеры» и одноименный сериал, снятый в 2006 году Мурадом Алиевым.

5% участников опроса назвали ленту Сергея Бондарчука по одноименному роману Михаила Шолохова «Они сражались за родину» (1975 год), еще 3% — кинокартину Михаила Пташука по роману Владимира Богомолова «В августе 44-го», вышедшую на экраны в 2001 году.

По 2% респондентов считают своими самыми любимыми такие фильмы о войне, как «Летят журавли», «Освобождение», «Девятая рота», «Штрафбат», «Звезда», «Мы из будущего», «На войне, как на войне».

Фильмы «Баллада о солдате», «Батальоны просят огня», «Женя, Женечка и Катюша», «Судьба человека» и ряд других назвали по 1% опрошенных.

По признанию 5% россиян, у них нет любимого отечественного фильма о войне: «Про войну вообще не может быть любимых фильмов. На мой взгляд, это несовместимые понятия, ведь любимый – от слова «любовь», а война – это смерть...».

Что касается зарубежных картин, раскрывающих тему Второй мировой войны, которая, как известно, затронула многие страны, то особую симпатию наших сограждан вызывают фильмы «Перл Харбор» (13 и «Спасти рядового Райана» (12. Далее идут «Список Шиндлера» (5, польский сериал «Четыре танкиста и собака» (4, «Враг у ворот» (3 и «Взвод» (2. По 1% респондентов назвали фильмы «Апокалипсис сегодня», «Пианист», «Бесславные ублюдки», «Жизнь прекрасна» и другие.

У 36% россиян нет любимого зарубежного фильма о войне: «Я не люблю зарубежные фильмы о войне. Они о ней плохо знают. Наши фильмы лучше».

----------


## Sanych

Мне нравиться "Они сражались за родину". "В бой идут одни старики" то же классный фильм.

----------


## Irina

Я бы наверное тоже 1 место отдала "В бой идут одни старики". А ещё нравится очень "В августе 44" про разведчиков, искавших немецкую группу с рацией.

----------


## Sanych

Да современные фильмы мне как-то не очень. Хотя есть заслуживающие внимания.
17 мгновений слишком конкретен, хотя и про войну конечно. А "Офицеры" наоборот, широкий пласт, и революция. и Испания, китай и немцы. Есть ещё толковые фильмы, но названия не помню. "Горячий снег" вроде называется. И фильм как Николай Олялин вёз обоз якобы с оружием. 
И кстати, тот же "А зори здесь тихие" отличный фильм. И с Быковым "Аты баты шли солдаты"

----------


## Irina

А вот из зарубежных мне только три нравятся о войне - Перл Харбор, Список Шиндлера и Пианист. Остальные как-то не очень. В них действительно мало правды.

----------

